# Trying to understand selling Worldmark points



## Tasiasolon (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi-

I'm looking to sell 8,000 Worldmark credits but it seems really complicated and I haven't been able to find a website that spells it out. 

I keep reading about closing costs? 

I'm not looking to make a profit - I just have about 8,000 credits that go unused every year. 

Can someone point me into a direction to figure this out??

Thanks!!


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 25, 2017)

Are you looking to rent your points or sell your ownership completely- it sounds like you want to sell?- When you say not make a profit, I hope you don't expect to recoup what you paid originally if you bought from the developer.  Worldmark is one of the few Timeshares that does have some resale value but it is still probably less than 10-20% of the original buy in cost.  Worldmarkowners.com will probably have the best advice for you.


----------



## presley (Mar 25, 2017)

Selling worldmark is easy. There is a transfer fee that Wyndham charges. Any other closing costs are just being added by the agent. If you want to sell via an agent who doesn't add in any fees, try Henri M. His website is:  https://worldtimeshareclub.com/ I have used him a couple times before. I got quotes from several Worldmark resale agents and he offered me the highest return on my sale.


----------



## Tasiasolon (Mar 25, 2017)

By profit I meant not looking to make a bunch of money. I just want to get rid of the credits being wasted. So just want to sell 8,000 and keep the rest that I do use. 

A lot of sites were talking about needing contracts. I thought someone could just buy them and Worldmark would transfer my credits to them lol


----------



## PClapham (Mar 25, 2017)

Tasiasolon said:


> By profit I meant not looking to make a bunch of money. I just want to get rid of the credits being wasted. So just want to sell 8,000 and keep the rest that I do use.
> 
> A lot of sites were talking about needing contracts. I thought someone could just buy them and Worldmark would transfer my credits to them lol


Post your for sale credits on wmowners.com- you will find buyers and help in stepping thru the sale.
Anita


----------



## Tasiasolon (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks for the input! 

How do you figure out what they will need to pay for dues on 8,000 credits? I see the ads listed with dues/maintenance etc. 

I don't have a loan or anything. I just pay monthly dues.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 25, 2017)

Go to wmowners.com/forum for answers to your questions:
https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=37776&start=30 for MF: the formula for this year is in the last post.
To post your for sale ad and to get an idea of what they are selling for:  
https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=71
To discuss and for any questions use:  https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=72

If you want to split off part of your account and transfer permanent credits, you want a split and combine.  If you want to keep your account the same size but transfer 8000 credits for one time use only, that is called renting.  Renting is easily done with an online form to fill out and the transfer takes a couple of days at most.  For that, see the Credits for Rent section:  https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67

Sue


----------



## ronparise (Mar 25, 2017)

1) advertise
2) find your buyer and negotiate a price
3) do a conference call with Wyndham and ask them to prepare the transfer papers. Pay the $299 fee
4) buyer and seller will get the paperwork from Wyndham. Sign (notarized) and return to Wyndham
5) wait about 30 days and the deal will be done

Wyndham does not handle the money. Buyer and seller have to agree on terms and when payment is to be made I suggest hiring an escrow company to hold the buyers money and release it to the seller when the transfer is complete

If you don't want the hassle of a do it your self deal hire one of the licensed brokers that specialize in Worldmark. Henri Moreau, Mike Murphy, or Marc Talley are 3 I've worked with and can recommend. 

If you want their phone numbers or a link to their websites send me a pm


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 25, 2017)

List of WM Resale brokers - https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=71&t=45426
Transfer timeframe - https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=46409


----------



## Tasiasolon (Mar 25, 2017)

You guys are AWESOME!! Thank you so much for the help!

Do any of you rent your credits?


----------



## ronparise (Mar 25, 2017)

Tasiasolon said:


> You guys are AWESOME!! Thank you so much for the help!
> 
> Do any of you rent your credits?




I have both rented out and rented in


----------



## lauramiddl (Apr 2, 2017)

Another resource for Worldmark is on Facebook.  If you use Facebook, check out the following groups:

Worldwide the Club (aka:Worldmark by Wyndham), owners group
Worldmark by Wyndham Credits - Buy, Sale, Rent

Laura


----------

